# Mojo Critter



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I got a new toy! Just need a Fox Pro now!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool....You'll like the MOJO. You shoudn't have any problem with the spike going into your ground there. I've got mine set up on a tri-pod.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Either the time of the shutter opening is too slow or your little critter is going to hurl when you stop it, Just kidding, looks like it will work fine, but what do I know about that stuff.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A person I know (I'm not going to say friend) was over so I asked her if she would pick one up for me and she did. I use to do a lot of work for her mother and when she died I helped out with the garden getting it into shape so she could rent the house out. I would get very weird very friendly texts from her and didn't think much of it. Well I went round one day and she was looking for a lot more than my skills in the garden!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

She wanted you to do the dishes ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do her laundry ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

To butter a muffin!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

So did you use jelly instead ?

Is that a fox in the shrubs in the back ground ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

There's no fox it was just put in the ground for a quick photo and no Brian I didn't have anything to do with the "Offer".


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm gonna leave this one alone(Don't know why) You'll love the Mojo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Wise man Tom! I had to tell the story behind it. I could believe it at the time and couldn't get out of the house fast enough!


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

It's a great affordable decoy! Had a coyote get about 15 feet away from mine yesterday. Unfortunately I'm semi-stupid and missed the shot, so the coyote lives another day.


----------

